# Just got a sears '' The rail ''



## STRAIGHT UP

Just got this Sears "The Rail" 5 speed, missing top part of the shifter, don't know if this seat is original, haven't seen a seat like this on any of "The Rail" bikes, everthing els seem to be there and original, been looking for this bike, now I have "The wheel" and "The rail", Anyone know what year this bike is?,  #'s are 7h324771 or the value of this bike? Thank


----------



## azhearseguy

STRAIGHT UP said:


> Just got this Sears "The Rail" 5 speed, missing top part of the shifter, don't know if this seat is original, haven't seen a seat like this on any of "The Rail" bikes, everthing els seem to be there and original, been looking for this bike, now I have "The wheel" and "The rail", Anyone know what year this bike is?,  #'s are 7h324771 or the value of this bike? Thank




Yes that seat is original to that bike. The Sears badged bikes had some unique parts. and your bike is a 1967 acording to your serial #s.


----------



## how

I have the same bike, I had to change the seat. I am not so sure that is original seat, but maybe the other guy is right. Mine came with a purple Persons seat that was destroyed I still have the pan. Everything on mine was original when I found it at a garage sale last summer for 10 bucks. I believe the bike is worth about 200 bucks. I wish you could do me a favour and look at how the cable is hooked up to the stick shift. I cant figure out how to do it since mine did not have the cable. I have a feeling there is some little piece missing. I had to change the pedals cause they were also destroyed. The originals are really kewl they have a red stripe as does the original tires. The original tires on mine are in very good shape about 90% left.

thanks howie


----------



## how

I dont believe yours has the right seat.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP

Thanks for the info. azhearseguy and how, how I'll try to get those pic. soon God willing, THANKS AGAIN


----------



## azhearseguy

Here is a Sears catalog picture, showing it with that seat.


----------



## how

Funny mine had a different purple seat on it, but it was all ripped up. But you see that seat on the other bike in the ad, i bought a girls huffy for 5 bucks just to get that exact seat and had no Idea it came on some of them. That White and purple seat in the ad is the exact one I put on mine.


----------



## azhearseguy

Depending on the year & month the bike was built, they used different seats & parts. here is a ad showing the purple seat also, this one is an earlier ad i think.Notice the funky looking goose neck on the bars!.


----------



## azhearseguy

Here is JC Penneys version of the Rail. they called thiers the Swinger though..


----------



## jpromo

Yeah, the silver trimmed seats became a Sears' staple in the mid-late 60s.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP

Hey How, Here's those shifter pictures


----------



## how

thanks,I dont want you to take it apart, but it is right where the end of the cable goes on I cant figure out. It doenst really have anything to grab the cable,,unless mine is somewhat bent so the cable end slips out,,I just cant figure it out. I tried to rig it using a larger end so it wouldnt slip out,,but that didnt work either.


----------



## Pary

how said:


> I have the same bike, I had to change the seat. I am not so sure that is original seat, but maybe the other guy is right. Mine came with a purple Persons seat that was destroyed I still have the pan. Everything on mine was original when I found it at a garage sale last summer for 10 bucks. I believe the bike is worth about 200 bucks. I wish you could do me a favour and look at how the cable is hooked up to the stick shift. I cant figure out how to do it since mine did not have the cable. I have a feeling there is some little piece missing. I had to change the pedals cause they were also destroyed. The originals are really kewl they have a red stripe as does the original tires. The original tires on mine are in very good shape about 90% left.
> 
> thanks howie



I am looking for a Sears 5 speed rail. Anybody have one?


----------



## madsapper

Pary said:


> I am looking for a Sears 5 speed rail. Anybody have one?




I do.  Needs restoration, paint is in rough shape.  PM me if interested.


----------



## Oldnut

Here's a all original Sears rail 1967 model


----------



## Oldnut

Ha double Picts


----------



## civildk

STRAIGHT UP said:


> Hey How, Here's those shifter pictures



2021 and I found this thread.. appears.. Sears, Montgomery Ward had "the Rail" also.  Ward's, literally said quote ONLY WE SELL THE RAIL as we all know that's not true, as Sears ad listed shows it in 1966 as a "sports bikes" ad.  However, EVEN found an ad by JCPenney listing the same bike, would love to share all these links.  http://vintageschwinnbicycle.name/v...ed-muscle-bike-schwinn-murray-huffy-sears.htm https://www.google.com/search?q=sea...1NDCM_enUS753US753&hl=en#imgrc=-M8l128c-y1IKM


----------

